# I saw the Tallis Scholars Last Night



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

... and they were wonderful.

On their 40th anniversary world tour, performed some glorious crowd pleasers - Allegri's 'Miserere', Palestrina's 'Missa Papae Marcelli', Byrd's 'Tribue, Domine ...

A work by Arvo Part thrown in as well (I'm not an admirers of his, but they still did it well)

Back in 1984 I first heard their recording of the Allegri and the Palestrina and it was a literally life-changing experience. So it was a delight to see Peter Philips and his colleagues in the flesh.

An attentive, large audience, very appreciative (too much, perhaps - they insisted on clapping between movements of the mass, which was a bit annoying).


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Lucky you, it sounds fabulous ... wait a minute, why have I turned green?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have their recording of Allegri's 'Miserere', Palestrina's 'Missa Papae Marcelli', as well as Byrd, Desprez, Gesualdo, and others (Best of the Renaissance). I love many of those works. They also performed Tallis' _Spem in Alium_ on that recording. That work made me love Renaissance music for the first time. I would someday love to hear them perform that live.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

What a coincidence! I heard an interview on the radio this morning with Peter Phillips, the man in charge of the Tallis Scholars.

(He said he is a big Arvo Pärt fan )


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I love Philips and The Scholars but also Harry Christopher and the Sixteen as both are perfect at what they do


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I bet they were amazing. Glad to hear you enjoyed it and they were rightly acknowledged. The Scholars are top-shelf.


----------

